

Show HN: A shopping bot for when you're drunk - cmb320
http://www.drrrunkshopping.com

======
tchadwick
This is pretty funny. What kind of technology are you using to handle the
texting? Would be cool if you're using something like wit.ai to do intent and
sentiment analysis on responses you receive and respond accordingly.

------
philbarr
> text 'heyyyyyy' to 551-333-7865

That's far too difficult to do drunk...

------
solve
This.... sounds incredible. Source - currently drunk.

